# I need help with BLD memorization!



## 饭田龙 (Jan 28, 2019)

I’m new to BLD and I’m learning Full Old Pochmann method (corners&edges). I get the ideas of how it works and knows how to fix parity as well. I’m just having trouble with memorizing. 
I usually make sentence, phrase, or pronounce to memorize letters. The problem is when I first memorize corners 
And than I start to memorizing edges, after I memorize edges, I can’t remember what I memorize for corners.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 28, 2019)

After every few edges, just mentally repeat everything you've memo'd so far.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jan 28, 2019)

Also at the end of your memo review it all so you can check you remember it


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 29, 2019)

Do Insane amounts of practice, please!

You will find out what works and what doesn't work as you go on practising.


----------

